# Silent dimmer for studio use



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone know of a home dimmer switch for basement studio use that won't cause hum through the audio path when dimming?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Switching power supply who's switch frequency is above hearing threshold....or dc voltage supply...can be had I'm sure. I know They make HF switchers for neon lights now for the same reason.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

If you're using regular incandescent bulbs, simplest solution would be a variac. Keep in mind, most of fluo and led bulbs aren't dimmable.

P.S.

or you can use several small lights with some kind of multiple switches.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

I've got regular incandescent bulbs. Are there any reasonably sized and "wife acceptable" variac options that are commercially available? The stuff I've seen on-line is upwards of $700 a switch!!


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe something like this one ?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Panel-mount-...181?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4d22088bad
or :

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Armaco-Powerstat-Variable-AC-Autotransformer-Variac-5-Amp-0-130-Vintage-Tube-/131391862371?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e9790b663


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Probably the best solution....and substantially cheaper than a true Variac.



epis said:


> Maybe something like this one ?
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Panel-mount-...181?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item4d22088bad
> or :
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Armaco-Powerstat-Variable-AC-Autotransformer-Variac-5-Amp-0-130-Vintage-Tube-/131391862371?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&hash=item1e9790b663


----------



## Church-Audio (Sep 27, 2014)

There is a tread over at gears sluts where they talk about using a variac as a dimmer. And it seems to work.


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I'm not sure the variac will pass "wife approval", at least not the ones I saw on those links/forums. One interesting observation....

I have all of my basement wired with incandescent pot lights on dimmers. All them of them have the dimmer switches mounted near the entrance to the basement (far away from the guitar amps), EXCEPT the dimmer that controls my guitar area. It is mounted near the amps. None of the other lights cause hum through the amps....only the lights with the dimmer switch near the amps. I'm thinking I may be able to re-route those two pot lights, such that they are controlled by dimmer switches that are further away, and eliminate the noise. Or.......

Is there a way of shielding the switch completely with a metal cage?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Are all those dimmers on the same circuit breaker, or is it possible only the noisy ones are on the same breaker as the amps?


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Variac, the lighting is way more smooth and soothing, bulbs last forever....I'm at 15 years for 20 Halogen bulbs in the studio without a single replacement. I have the variac stashed in the cubby hole for my water heater and a switch in the studio so it looks like a normal light switch....and no noise


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

OK I have nothing to contribute except that everytime I read the thread heading I see it as "Silent Drummer for Studio Use" and I'd just like to say that I would like one too


----------



## ampdude (Mar 17, 2011)

I actually found an easy solution....LED smart lights! I replaced my incandescent bulbs with Bluetooth LED bulbs, and replaced the dimmer switches with standard on/off switches. I can dim the LED's and change their colour from a free app on my smart phone. They are 100% silent. No buzz at all through the amps, and they sure look cool!!


----------

